# Look what we got!!!



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, how adorable! Congratulations...


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you. He is such a sweet boy. He came from a rescue here in Michigan, they rescued a bunch of dogs that were pregnant from an elderly lady who didn't have the funds to get her dogs fixed. They stepped in adopted all the puppies out, fixed the males and females and returned them to the lady.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that is just an adorable little baby. I guess you would call it a Beach. Love his name and it suits him. My friend got a 1 pound long haired chichuaha little girl. I would be scared with a pup that small.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Very cute!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww Duddley is precious! I love beagles/beagle mixes, I used to have a beagle Molly, she passed away 4 years ago, I miss her a lot. Someday I will have another beagle! Congrats!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, he is just adorable! Almost looks like a stuffed animal! lol

JAzzys Mom


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

OMG he must fit in the palm of your hand! Take a pic next to a carton of milk so we can get some scale to him...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is to cute, just look at that face


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG, he is sooo cute. I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with him.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Very cute! How do you say "Snoopy" in spanish?


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Linus4ever said:


> Thank you. He is such a sweet boy. He came from a rescue here in Michigan, they rescued a bunch of dogs that were pregnant from an elderly lady who didn't have the funds to get her dogs fixed. They stepped in adopted all the puppies out, fixed the males and females and returned them to the lady.


It doesn't get any better than that does it? that is so kind to do all of this and the woman was still able to keep her dogs!! Thats what i like to see.


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

EddieME said:


> OMG he must fit in the palm of your hand! Take a pic next to a carton of milk so we can get some scale to him...


Don't have a carton of milk but do have a water bottle.


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

ahhhhh He is so cute..


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

*More Pics of Duddley*

I just can't stop snapping pic's of him.

This is how Duddley and Baroo sleep








Duddley and Baroo playing 








Duddley and my daughter


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I want one!!! Very Cute!


----------

